# Reel suggestion for 9ft"surf" rod



## Gig Flatty (May 21, 2008)

I bet this is the place to get my answer. I am building a 9ft St Croix SCIV blank rated at 1-4oz and 10-20lb and need a casting reel for it. It is mainly going to be used for bank fishing small ponds and slews where access is limited and long cast are necessary. I plan on using a 6500 C3, but am open to options. I came across the Akios reels. Does anyone have an opinion on these? They look nice and have both magnetic and centrifugal brakes. Also another option is the Penn squall 15. I normally just post and keep up with the Rod building board so if this topic has been beat to death forgive me.


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

What are you throwing? Lures? Weight and bait? What are you targeting? Catfish?

You are in the right place. Whichever way you are going, there is someone on this board who is using that gear. 

I have thrown the Abu 6500 on a 9' a few times. I like it, but my tastes are fairly unsophisticated. I also throw an old Daiwa Millionaire 6HM, Sealine 27 and Penn 9 on that rod. I can't tell that I throw any of them farther than the others.


----------



## Gig Flatty (May 21, 2008)

I'll be throwing an oz of lead and cut mullet and finger mullet, crab etc. Targeting reds,


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

An ABU 5000 or 6000 series is a good bet. You might also check out the Daiwa SHA20.

Never heard of an Akios.

Most of the Penns now are made in China. Buy at your own risk.


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

3x on the ABUs, I throw a 7000 on a 10' rod and can out cast my other units.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

I have an abu 6500 c3 on a breakaway 10-6...It works fine for me. I also suggest to replace the little handle on the reel with a power handle because it makes a lot easier.


----------



## Gig Flatty (May 21, 2008)

I'm with ya'll on the 6500. It is my first choice. I have many of them and love them, but coming across the Akios, which Breakaway sell, I am intrigued and was hoping someone would have some experience with them.


----------



## JWS (Jan 28, 2007)

No question, Avet SX. Cant beat em. And they make one with an adjustable magnetic cast control for those days of casting into the wind.


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

I woud go with an avet sx for durability or an akios for castability. The akios was designed and refined from the engineer who designed the abu garcia 6500s. It's a very nice reel at an affordable price. 

If you go with Avet I would probably opt for the MXL which has a 320 yrd capacity of 25lb test line vs the SX which only has a 200 yrd capacity of 25lb test line. The akios has a 300 yrd capacity of 15lb test line which is actually a little less than the avet sx. I had this same dilema between the sx and akios 656. I ended up choosing avet, but went with the MXL for the increased line capacity. When your fishing in the surf those extra yards of line can come in very handy!


----------



## JWS (Jan 28, 2007)

Use a braid backing on that SX and then topshot it with mono. You get ALOT more line capacity. I fish with an MXL and it may be alittle to big for the rod hes building.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I love my Any 6500 but a nice rod like that would be sweeeet with a Penn 525 mag on it. I've got a 525 mag on a Tica and it's my favorite surf rig.


----------



## Gig Flatty (May 21, 2008)

Great info guys. Line capacity is not a huge issue with this one. It will mainly be used for bank fishing. I do plan on building a true surf rod in the future and will likely opt for a larger reel then. Right now I just want a distance caster for slot reds. I think an Avet would look really cool, but would it throw less than 2 oz as far as I am wanting?


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

I have a little mag elite, I believe it is 5500 C3 CT and it rocked on a light 9' rod... even better on my new 10'6" but perfect reel for 15lb test tossing lights baits


----------



## JWS (Jan 28, 2007)

An SX would. Its a small reel and casts VERY well. I cast light stuff in the surf all the time with one, yet its still strong enough to catch big fish. Ive packed it with 65lb braid and gone offshore with it several times and whipped up on snapper and kingfish.


----------

